# News Item



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Two divers

I wonder what watches they were wearing to time their "drift" :blink:

Sharkhunter or Breitling Emergency


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

God know but they have been v.lucky to manage to survive for that long :yes:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Very lucky ,ill stick to wearing divers rather than diving


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> Very lucky ,ill stick to wearing divers rather than diving


Same Here.

They did well. 20 hours is a loooooong time in that sort of situation.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Amazing, glad they survived & it does seem like they were very sensible throughout their ordeal.



Timetraveller said:


> Very lucky ,ill stick to wearing divers rather than diving


I'll still happily dive, things like that are rare ..


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

imho they were lucky... in summer theyd have been toasted and then eaten... Is it just me or does anyone else feel they know that bloke from somewhere? I cant place him....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Accoring to the news last night, stories are circulating that they did it so they could sell their story for mega bucks!

And yes Jon, there is something familiar about him, but can't put my finger on it.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Accoring to the news last night, stories are circulating that they did it so they could sell their story for mega bucks!
> 
> And yes Jon, there is something familiar about him, but can't put my finger on it.


The movie... "Open Water" ...Based on the true story of two scuba divers accidentally stranded in shark infested waters after their tour boat has left. :blink:

Hmmmm.

Apparently according to their publicity agent :huh: their travel insurance is expected to cover the cost of their rescue (I find that doubtful but American insurance might have wider cover than I'm used to?).


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Its been all over the news here. Like anyone would almost die to do a story thats already been done... so im not believeing that. I saw the TV interview and they looked genuine to me. This talk of selling stories and makimng millions and not paying for the rescue is just Tabloid fluff... ignore it...

I still cant place him, I know I know him... :/


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I saw one interview with the couple on American TV and I got the distinct impression they were setting themselves up for a lawsuit against the dive boat operators, and secondarily setting up the sale of their story. Sorry, but I'm not paying money to hear how idiots got themselves in trouble. I don't even do that for free.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> The movie... "Open Water" ...Based on the true story of two scuba divers accidentally stranded in shark infested waters after their tour boat has left. :blink:


The waters weren't shark infested - the media drive me insane with their constant exaggeration! Besides most sharks have no interest in us - although I agree that there are some mean ones!



> (I find that doubtful but American insurance might have wider cover than I'm used to?).


Depends, if you're on a diving holiday you may find that you need extra insurance to ensure that you're well & truly covered. Most insurance companies only cover you to 30m & lots of divers (including myself are qualified to 40m). So if I want to dive deeper than 30m I need to increase my cover.



Nalu said:


> Sorry, but I'm not paying money to hear how idiots got themselves in trouble. I don't even do that for free.


Why are they idiots? They only survived because they were not!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> Apparently according to their publicity agent :huh: their travel insurance is expected to cover the cost of their rescue


The only reference I can find is the cost of emergency services may be covered under medical expenses, usually to take you to hospital in the event of injury or illness

Would you actually have to pay the cost of rescue yourself?


----------

